# [OFF] Avis sur achat d'un portable

## nykos

bonjour j'aurai besoin d'un petit conseil pour l'achat d'un ordinateur portable

j'ai trouvé une offre qui est valable juste demain chez Lidl (ne riez pas)

1300  

AMD turin 64 1.8GHz

1Go de ram

radéon X700

voici un lien vers le site du constructeur

http://www.targa.co.uk/cms/targa_2_459.php?produkt_id=383

bien entendu si je viens vous demander conseil c'est pour mettre une gentoo dessus

pensez-vous qu'il peut y avoir des problèmes de compatibilité avec l'une des fonctionnalités?

pensez-vous que l'offre vaut le coup ou alors ya-t-il mieux pour moins cher?

merci d'avance pour vos remarques, conseils, suggestions...

NykosLast edited by nykos on Wed Jun 08, 2005 6:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zeuss1414

Nykos je te conseil de corriger ton titre par du genre [OFF] Avis avant achat 

Sinon tu vas te faire taper sur les doigt

Sinon prend un Ibook  :Laughing: 

----------

## nykos

arf dsl j'avais pas fait gaffe

kler ke ca faisait un peu con pour le 1st post

moi j'attends de voir la gentoo sur ton ibook !

----------

## _kal_

Moi aussi j'ai grave envi de m'acheter un portable, et j'hésite entre un Apple et un x86. En x86, j'ai envi de prendre le Sony VAOI A497XP avec l'ecran 17 pouces, il est trop beau  :Cool: 

En apple, j'hésite entre un ibbok et un powerbook... Mais j'ai peur de regretter mon achat sachant que l'année prochaine chez apple tout sera sur intel...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## montesq

 *Quote:*   

> j'hésite entre un Apple et un x86

 

Je vois pas l'intérêt de prendre un apple pour mettre gentoo dessus mis à part avoir des besoins très spécifiques en graphisme, vidéo, 3D... Après si c'est pour rester sous Mac OS, je respecte le choix...

Sinon en ce qui concerne le choix de portables y'a déjà 2 topics assez récent qui peuvent vous intéresser :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-338299-highlight-portable.html posté le 17mai

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-328251-highlight-portable.html posté le 23 Avril

Je sais que la technologie avance vite et puis qu'il y a maintenant le turion mais ça donne déjà des idées...

----------

## anigel

Une réflexion très personnelle : se méfier des "sous-marques" à bas prix.

Le BIOS est une composante essentielle, surtout sur portable. Une machine bas-de-gamme ne verra aucun support sur ce point, ce qui peut compromettre les fonctionnalités telles qu'ACPI, frequency scaling, etc..

----------

## razer

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Une réflexion très personnelle : se méfier des "sous-marques" à bas prix.
> 
> Le BIOS est une composante essentielle, surtout sur portable. Une machine bas-de-gamme ne verra aucun support sur ce point, ce qui peut compromettre les fonctionnalités telles qu'ACPI, frequency scaling, etc..

 

J'ajouterais les problèmes de SAV...

Pas évident de changer du matériel défectueux sur un laptop

----------

## Saigneur

 *montesq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je vois pas l'intérêt de prendre un apple pour mettre gentoo dessus mis à part avoir des besoins très spécifiques en graphisme, vidéo, 3D... Après si c'est pour rester sous Mac OS, je respecte le choix...
> 
> 

 

Moi je vois bien que pour 1 000 euros, tu as un iBook de 12", alors que pour un x86, tu es obligé de prendre un 15". Et moi e veux un truc tout pitit. Et pas à 2 000 ¤. Donc j'hésite.

Sinon, j'ai vu un [url=http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Mobilite-Telephonie/Ordinateurs-portables/Tous-nos-portables/ACER/4545-Portable-Aspire-1522WLMi-AMD-Athlon-64-3000-80Go.htm?pl=4960|4913|4555|4961|4685|4545|4752|4959|4556|4554|5055|4139|4557|4914|4559|5043|5046|4922|4325|4908|4842|4962|5054|5059|4957|4558|4958|4600|5045]Acer WLMi1522[/url] (AMD 64 3000+, 512Mo de Ram, 80Go de HD, GeForce 5700 64 Mo etc) à 890Euros... Ca me tente aussi ça  :Smile: 

Tiens nous au jus !

----------

## nykos

pour le SAV je me suis renseigné en lisant d'autre topics sur ce forum et sur d'autres forum, et partout ils marquent que le SAV de Targa est très bien

la garantie est de 3 ans en +

j'ai aussi lu que targa utilisait pas trop de sous-marques mais je vois pas trop où vérifier tout ca

----------

## Adrien

Si tu as regardé dans les liens qu'on t'a donné, il y a un mec qui dit qque part que Targa c'est que du bon matos dedans alors....

@ saigneur: Je viens de me commander un portable ASUS A6000K (turion64)  :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Razz:   :Embarassed:   et j'hésitais à me prendre le même que toi au début (acer aspire 1522WLMi) mais niveau autonomie à mon avis c'est assez nase... et puis ACER, c'est seulement un an de garantie!

----------

## terreur

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Moi aussi j'ai grave envi de m'acheter un portable, et j'hésite entre un Apple et un x86. En x86, j'ai envi de prendre le Sony VAOI A497XP avec l'ecran 17 pouces, il est trop beau 
> 
> En apple, j'hésite entre un ibbok et un powerbook... Mais j'ai peur de regretter mon achat sachant que l'année prochaine chez apple tout sera sur intel... 

 

Si tu hesite entre un ppc et un ~x86 attends un peux.  Apple, va changer de processeur pour utiliser des processeur Intel.  Le pdg de chez apple à fait son annonce il y a pas tres longtps (genre 1 semaine).  Il parait que mac OS tourne deja sur PIV.

----------

## xaviermiller

Tant qu'à choisir dans les super-offres, je préfére énormément les choix de l'ALDI, tant au niveau qualité des composants (MEDION, assembleur sur base entre autres de composants ASUS si je ne m'abuse) que du support après-vente (3 ans de garantie et d'assistance téléphonique).

Et les offres ALDI sont valables une semaine sans limitation de stock : s'il n'y a plus de stock disponible, il y a moyen de commander durant la semaine promotionnelle.

Ma fiancée a le laptop Medion, c'est une vraie bête.

----------

## terreur

Pour les portables medion, tu les trouve chez media mark

----------

## NiLuJe

Adrien > Je serais curieux d'avoir un peu de feedback sur ce modèle, il m'a aussi tapé dans l'oeil ...  :Smile:  Merci d'avance  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

 *NiLuJe wrote:*   

> Adrien > Je serais curieux d'avoir un peu de feedback sur ce modèle, il m'a aussi tapé dans l'oeil ...  Merci d'avance 

 

Ben écoutes, je devrais le recevoir d'ici 2 ou 3 jours, donc on pourra éventuellement en parler la semaine prochaine si tu veux! 

j'imagine déjà de toute façon que le webcam va pas marcher!  :Razz: 

----------

## NiLuJe

J'suis pas pressé hein remarque ^^ Mais il me tente bien ce p'tit bestiau, pas trop trop cher pour le matos, ça à l'air sympa  :Smile: 

  Oué, la webcam j'y crois pas trop non plus hein ^^

----------

## spider312

Si c'est pour tourner exclusivement sous gentoo, ou même pour ne pas jouer aux jeux derniers cri sous windows, je te conseille quand même de prendre une config à base de NVidia, même si c'est pour prendre une carte d'une gamme un peu plus basse, par exemple *Saigneur wrote:*   

> Sinon, j'ai vu un [url=http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Mobilite-Telephonie/Ordinateurs-portables/Tous-nos-portables/ACER/4545-Portable-Aspire-1522WLMi-AMD-Athlon-64-3000-80Go.htm?pl=4960|4913|4555|4961|4685|4545|4752|4959|4556|4554|5055|4139|4557|4914|4559|5043|5046|4922|4325|4908|4842|4962|5054|5059|4957|4558|4958|4600|5045]Acer WLMi1522[/url] (AMD 64 3000+, 512Mo de Ram, 80Go de HD, GeForce 5700 64 Mo etc) à 890Euros... Ca me tente aussi ça 

 Celui là m'a l'air très interessant en effet

Moins de Ram, mais beaucoup moins cher, ça compense largement, et je ne suis pas convaincu de l'interet de 1 Go de Ram

J'en profite pour vous demander votre avis sur cette config  :Wink: 

Le pross est un Athlon 64, ça donne quoi par raport au Turion ?

La carte WiFi semble de pas avoir de drievrs libres, ndiswrapper est acceptable ? même en AMD64 ?

J'ai juste un peu peur pour l'ACPI, j'ai cru comprendre que souvent c'est pas la joie sur des Acer  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Si tu as regardé dans les liens qu'on t'a donné, il y a un mec qui dit qque part que Targa c'est que du bon matos dedans alors....
> 
> @ saigneur: Je viens de me commander un portable ASUS A6000K (turion64)      et j'hésitais à me prendre le même que toi au début (acer aspire 1522WLMi) mais niveau autonomie à mon avis c'est assez nase... et puis ACER, c'est seulement un an de garantie!

 Pas mal, mais la carte graphique à mémoire "semi partagée" ne me plait guere  :Confused: 

Et la 6200 est mieux que la 5700 ? d'après les dénominations des dernières cartes NVidia, je dirais le contraire

Tu connais le chip WiFi ?

Par contre, j'ai vu des commentaires sur medion, en ayant un depuis 1an et demi, franchement, je déconseille cette marque

Sur le mien, le BIOS est vraiment à chier (fourni avec un BIOS marqué en gros "BETA" au boot et pas de MAJ avant 6 mois, et en gros tout ce qu'on peut faire, c'est désactiver le WiFi (non, on ne peut pas l'activer)), puis il est clairement mal conçu, après 1/2h-1h de jeu, plantage, je sais qu'un laptop n'est pas vraiment fait pour jouer, mais ça sert à quoi un AMD64 et une Radeon 9600 si ce n'est pour jouer ? et si avec le matos de base ça chauffe trop ...  :Confused: 

Le graveur est mort après 6 mois, et je ne suis pas le seul, après avoir fait une page sur l'utilisation de ce laptop sur linux, j'ai reçu plusieurs mails de personnes qui ont eu ce problème  :Rolling Eyes: 

De plus, les drivers windows fournis sur le site sont foireux et quasiment jamais mis à jour (une seule MAJ des drivers graphiques en 1 an et demi)

----------

## titix

Un petit tour sur kelkoo réserve parfois de bonnes surprises  :Laughing: 

----------

## Adrien

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Moins de Ram, mais beaucoup moins cher, ça compense largement, et je ne suis pas convaincu de l'interet de 1 Go de Ram

 

+1 sauf si t'es sous windaube!  :Twisted Evil: 

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> J'en profite pour vous demander votre avis sur cette config 
> 
> Le pross est un Athlon 64, ça donne quoi par raport au Turion ?

 

Le turion c'est l'équivalent AMD du centrino, c'est un processeur qui chauffe peu et qui consomme beaucoup moins qu'un athlon64 (enfin, j'imagine de toute façon que tu sais ce qu'est un centrino!  :Razz: 

Les portables avec Athlon64 à mon avis c'est bien si tu te fous de la mobilité, du genre si tu veux que ton portable te serve aussi bien comme portable que comme alternative à une workstation. Mais comme ça chauffe à fond c'est dur à refroidir donc c'est des portables plutôt lourds (genre 3,6kg)  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Pas mal, mais la carte graphique à mémoire "semi partagée" ne me plait guere 
> 
> Et la 6200 est mieux que la 5700 ? 

 

Personellement la mémoire partagée je m'en fous, en fait la 6200 je crois que c'est 64Mo dédiés et 192Mo alloués dynamiquement, et moi 64Mo me suffiront largement, je ne joue pas....

Il me semble avoir compris que la 6200 est mieux que la 5700...à vérifier chez nvidia

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Tu connais le chip WiFi ?

 

Je le connais pas vu que le portable est assez récent (donc pas de retours sur le forum) et que malheureusement cette info est toujours très chiante à trouver mais, je pense prendre une bonne carte PCMCIA ce coup-ci pour ne plus avoir à faire le couillon avec les joyeux chipset TI , ralink j'en passe et des meilleurs! 

voilà!  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> j'imagine déjà de toute façon que le webcam va pas marcher! 

 

Je confirme : elle ne marche pas. En tous cas pas pour l'instant.

----------

## Adrien

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   j'imagine déjà de toute façon que le webcam va pas marcher!  
> 
> Je confirme : elle ne marche pas. En tous cas pas pour l'instant.

 

 :Razz: 

Et y'a un projet de driver ou quelque chose comme ça??

----------

## anigel

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*    *Adrien wrote:*   j'imagine déjà de toute façon que le webcam va pas marcher!  
> 
> Je confirme : elle ne marche pas. En tous cas pas pour l'instant. 
> 
> Et y'a un projet de driver ou quelque chose comme ça??

 

Aucune idée. C'est un thésard de mon labo qui a acheté ça, on a cherché à la faire marcher, sans succès. Mais je ne suis plus l'affaire  :Wink: .

----------

## kwenspc

1 go de ram ça peut être intéréssant : clooper le système et éteindre le disque  ^^ (ou alors faire de sync beaucoup plus espacé)

par contre mauvais point : ATI.

les ati sur portables c'était chouette quand c'était des < 8500, moi j'ai une 7500 et les drivers libres sont TRES bien.

donc tant qu'à faire autant opter pour l'acer avec sa geforce, qui est certes nettement moins puissante qu'une X700 mais au moins ça plantera pas.

(les drivers nvidia sont très bien)

pour ce qui est de la tenue de la batterie y a pas photo : un amd 3000+ tiendra beaucoup beaucoup moins longtemps qu'un cpu comme le turion ou un pentium-M.

----------

## anigel

Et, ça ne sera jamais assez répété : les pilotes ATI sont moisis, mais leur hardware "spécial portable" est loin, très loin devant celui de NVidia ! A matos équivalent, on peut avoir 1H d'écart, niveau autonomie (je ne parle même pas d'utilisation ludique).

(mesures effectuées sur 2 DELL identiques, exception faite de leur CG).

Donc, pour portable, je vote ATI.

----------

## kwenspc

j'avais complètement occulté l'autonomie  :Confused: 

bon ils sont pourris mais avec une X700 on peut quand même jouer au tout dernier jeux sans "trop" de problèmes 

donc ça peut être un choix valable...

----------

## nykos

finalement je l'ai acheté, pour l'instant ya pa grand chose a dire vu que pour la gentoo je vais attendre un peu

1ère remarque, il est très fin

3.1cm de hauteur, c pa bcp !

2.8 kg c pa éxagéré pour le portable

1ère chose a faire, désiinstalller plein de logiciels de merde , mais ca c'est pas une surprise

Système de recovery --> assez rapide pour tout remettre a neuf

je vous tiendrai au courant au fur et a mesure si j'ai des problèmes

----------

## Will11

Bonjour,

Je compte aussi m'acheté un portable (maxi +-1200euro) et j'aimerais évidement mettre gentoo dessus.

C'est prinicpalement pour de la bureautique et multimédia. Mais j'aimerais quand même pouvoir me faire un pti WolfET de temps en temps donc le chipset ATI mobility Radeon 9700 qui est assez bien répandu maintenant est exclu (pas de drivers  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

J'ai vu celui-ci http://www.materiel.net/details_A6QK30-RWDL.html il a l'air pas mal, qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

## [vector]

De même, j'ai vu ce portable, dont les specs sont interessantes pour un prix pas exorbitant. Mais, je connais pas du tout les portables Fujitsu. Si quelqu'un connait, y a des problèmes (type les problèmes ACPI sur les DELL).

Merci

----------

## kwenspc

 *Will11 wrote:*   

> le chipset ATI mobility Radeon 9700 qui est assez bien répandu maintenant est exclu (pas de drivers  )

 

qui a dit qu'il n'y avait pas de drivers? 

il y a les "superbes" ati-drivers   :Razz: 

Bon ok la perte de perfs par rapport à l'utilisation sous zin est plus que navrante. Mais : ça reste largement suffisant pour jouer à ET voir même Doom3.

----------

## Will11

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Will11 wrote:*   le chipset ATI mobility Radeon 9700 qui est assez bien répandu maintenant est exclu (pas de drivers  ) 
> 
> qui a dit qu'il n'y avait pas de drivers? 
> 
> 

 

Ici http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_3.14.6.html#172394

Y a bien la Radeon 9700 mais pas Mobility Radeon 9700, ça passe de 9600 à 9800.  :Sad: 

Pk t'en a une et ça fonctionne ?

----------

## kwenspc

non j'ai une Mobility 7500 (sur le portable) et une 9800 Pro sur le PC (enfin c'est aussi une XT mais bon...)

J'ai été voir ton lien : il s'agit des drivers 3.14.6 qui datent d'il y a un longtemps.

faudrait voir ce que ça donne avec les 8.12.10

----------

## Will11

Selon Trustonme ça donne ça  :Crying or Very sad:  http://www.trustonme.net/didactels/260.html#materiel_supporte

Edit : en effet http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.14.13.html

----------

## kwenspc

ah oui :/

Mais sinon des portables avec une 9200 ou une 9800 ça se trouve pour à peu près le même prix il me semble

----------

## Will11

Oui je vais chercher aussi. De toute manière Nvidia ou ATI c'est pareil pour moi tant que les drivers nécessaires existes. C'est parce que celui que j'avais vu me plaisait bien. 

Par contre c'est énervant en magasin on voit que des Acer, Acer et encore Acer. Puis quelques autres marques.

----------

## kwenspc

oui surtout qu'Acer c'est pas non plus de la superbe marque. ça tourne bien mais bon...Enfin il est vrai que lorsqu'on est limité par le budget il faut bien se résoudre à ne pas prendre une marque qui coûte la peau des fesses.   :Confused: 

----------

## mcfly.587

Bon ben j'en profite pour me joindre à cette conversation car je vais également acheter un portable sous peu.

Personnelement je regardais ce modèle :

Acer TravelMate 4650LMi - Centrino 1.5 GHz 512 Mo 80 Go 15" TFT  Nvidia 6600 DVD(+/-)RW DL Wi-Fi G WXPP

http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00029297.html

où celui-ci :

Acer Aspire 1691WLMi - Centrino 1.6 GHz 512 Mo 80 Go 15.4" ATI X 600 TFT DVD(+/-)RW DL Wi-Fi G WXPH 

http://www.ldlc.be/critiques/PB00026745_1.html

Niveau autonomie c'est censé tenir entre 3 et 4 heures au vu des commentaires sur le net acer a l'air de tenir ses promesses ( batterie 64 w ).

Le post de anigel me fait un peu peur je pensais me décider pour la Nvidia qui est bien mieux supporté sous linux !

Est-ce que vous connaissez ces portables ? si vous pourriez me donnez votre avis  :Smile: 

Merci d'avance  :Very Happy:   Niveau SAV asus n'a pas l'air des plus compétents sur les portables d'après ce que j'ai vu sur hardware.fr  :Rolling Eyes: 

Edit : je peux mettre jusque 1250 donc asus ou acer pour moi c'est pareil je n'ai pas de marque "fétiche"

----------

## Will11

 *mcfly.587 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Merci d'avance   Niveau SAV asus n'a pas l'air des plus compétents sur les portables d'après ce que j'ai vu sur hardware.fr 
> 
> 

 

Ah bon, ba va falloir que je me penche ladessus. En tout cas moi j'adore leur carte mère donc je m'étais dit pourquoi pas.

----------

## anigel

 *mcfly.587 wrote:*   

> Niveau SAV asus n'a pas l'air des plus compétents sur les portables d'après ce que j'ai vu sur hardware.fr 
> 
> Edit : je peux mettre jusque 1250 donc asus ou acer pour moi c'est pareil je n'ai pas de marque "fétiche"

 

2 thésards de mon labo ont acheté du matos ACER. C'est... pas cher. Mais pas terrible non plus. Comme il est dit plus haut : ça marche. Question ergonomie, c'est très mauvais (la coque est tellement bien conçue qu'elle coupe la circulation dans les bras, etc...). Dissipation thermique : rien de mirobolant. Bref, pas top.

Chez Asus en revanche, la qualité est au rendez-vous (j'en ai une bonne douzaine en circulation). Niveau SAV, le seul reproche que je puisse leur faire, c'est le délai. Mais les 2 réparations ont été sérieuses.

----------

## mcfly.587

J'hésiteeeeeeeeeeee  :Surprised: 

Tu n'as pas eu l'occasion de tester un turion par hasard car chez ldlc pour le même prix on trouve ceci :

http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00029615.html

Par contre la carte graphique est peu moins puissante mais l'autonomie sur un turion je n'ai aucune idée de ce que çà donne  :Confused: 

----------

## Will11

C'est le même que j'ai posté  :Wink: 

Ba d'après ce que j'ai lu, parait que ça consomme moin qu'un Athlon 64 (moin de perte en chaleur).

----------

## nikhil

J'ai l'intention de m'acheter un nouveau PC portable, et le Turion 64 m'intéresse bien. Cela me plait bien de pouvoir utiliser la technologie AMD64 sur un portable.

J'en ai donc trouvé un qui m'a l'air correct pour le prix :

PACKARD BELL B3310

Turion 64 ML30

1Go de Mémoire Vive

DD 80Go 5400 Trs/min

Graveur DVD Double Couche

...

Tout ça pour 999 :

http://www.packardbell.fr/products/node1601.asp?partNumber=PB21Z00002

Merci de vos conseils.

PS : Devrais-je utiliser comme ACCEPT_KEYWORD amd64 ? Quels Flags devrais-je utiliser avec GCC ?

NdM : Bon, c'est pas la peine d'ouvrir un nouveau topic pour chaque offre non plus... Allez pouf, merge !  -- TGL.

----------

## kwenspc

la machine est alléchante aux vues de ses spécifications techniques, et le prix.

mais packard bell, perso j'en ai de mauvais souvenir (bon ok c'était il y a longtemps à l'époque ou il fait des cm avec des carte pci soudée et des trucs bizarre).

quoique le chipset via est a priori bien supporté. 

Après faut voir pour la carte wifi mais je pense que le reste doit bien tourner.

cependant (bon comme pour beaucoup d'autres marques) j'ai un doute sur l'acpi 

faut voir...Pour 1000 euros c'est valable sauf pour la carte graphique, franchement là c'est minable. Ils auraient pu pour ce prix là mettre une ati 7500 (très bien supporté sous nux) ou un bon ptit truc comme ça.

----------

## Will11

Oui c'est la carte graphique qui me rebute, mais bon si nikhil s'en fou.

Sinon j'ai également eu un mauvais souvenir de pakardbell, avec leur CM bridée, et leur carte graphique Nvidia geforce2 avec sortie TV alors que c'est eux qui ont été souder une sortie TV dessus. (premier ordi que mon père avait acheté lol).

----------

## nikhil

oui, c'est vrai, je prend pas le portable pour jouer, en tout cas par pour jouer à DOOMIII !!

Sinon que pensez vous du processeur face au Pentium M ??

----------

## kwenspc

hum...y a moins de retour sur le turion que sur le pentium M.

en tout cas le pentium M c'est vraiment une bombe : puissant, faible consommation, etc...

----------

## Will11

 *nikhil wrote:*   

> oui, c'est vrai, je prend pas le portable pour jouer, en tout cas par pour jouer à DOOMIII !!
> 
> Sinon que pensez vous du processeur face au Pentium M ??

 

Si tu t'en fou du support 3D, y a des interessant dans les Toshibas : http://www.ldlc.be/cat/140046.html?sscat=140046&tri=4&ordre=1&refParam1=PA384&paramValue1=Intel%20Pentium%20M&constructeur=C000001013

----------

## Will11

Je viens de trouver un autre portable c'est un HP certifié par Mandriva. 

Mais il me tante moin que le Asus: http://www.multe-pass.com/boutique/fiche_produit.cfm?ref=102943

----------

## Adrien

 *Will11 wrote:*   

> Je viens de trouver un autre portable c'est un HP certifié par Mandriva. 
> 
> Mais il me tante moin que le Asus: http://www.multe-pass.com/boutique/fiche_produit.cfm?ref=102943

 

Yop!

J'ai acheté le ASUS dernièrement et j'en suis très content, l'autonomie pourrait être meilleure (quoique pas encore réusi à faire fonctionner correctement l'ACPI) mais sinon, tout roule impec à part les trucs typiquement incompatibles:

webcam

wifi (chipset broadcom à la con > ndiswrapper)

lecteur de carte SD

La webcam et le lecteur de cartes SD sont les 2 seuls périphériques que je n'ai pas encore réusi à faire fonctionner mais en même temps je n'ai pas énormément cherché non plus pour le moment...

N'hésites pas si t'as des questions (pm), pas impossible que je fasse un petit howto pour ce portable aussi quand j'aurais un peu de temps vu que ce genre de topic sort pas mal en ce moment!  :Smile: 

----------

## Will11

Ah ba c'est cool ça.

Merci pour le retour:wink: Je crois que ça interesse du monde.

Je crois que tu m'as décidé là   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Marsu

moi aussi j'ai acheté un asus http://www.materiel.net/details_W1N17-RW.html

franchement, mis à part le lecteur de cartes SM/SD et la version 3D du son, y'a tout qui marche (j'ai pas encore essayé la sortie video, mais je pense qu'elle doit marcher)

même les boutons peuvent être configurés

j'en suis très content.

Mais c'est vrai que les perfs de la cg sont loins de celles qu'elle pourrait avoir sous win

----------

